# Warm & Wiggly



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

A few months ago my rabbit, Capella, had a litter of babies, but they didn't survive because she didn't build a nest and scattered them around the cage. (I'm thinking now I may have bred her too soon.) Anyway, yesterday she built a beautiful nest and had 3 babies. They are all healthy and lively, and it appears that she's going to be a good mama.









It looks like two of them are going to be castor colored like the parents, but one is a silvery gray. Not sure what color that one is going to be? They are mini rex.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look so warm and cozy in there.  Congrats!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

awww... I love babbits....and it's easter~~!!...I wish you were closer I would sooooo want a mini rex...  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

so cute!! :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

NECKED BUNNIES!!! Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww how cute! I used to have rabbits when I was a teen and LOVED them! My doe had two different litters, and they were so much fun and so adorable! I'd love to have rabbits again!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. I miss having a couple baby bunnies around


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

